
What tools do you use for Google analytics reporting? - forkinspace
Lot of people use Google analytics for web tracking, especially the SEO PPC and web development agencies. I came across this new web platform http:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatagraph.com 
They ask you to connect your GA account on their system and you start getting weekly and monthly reports in your email. Gives fancy, infographic reports in PDF, and it&#x27;s free of charge.  
Check it out if you don&#x27;t know about it yet, and let me know what you think about the platform.
======
judixm
I import my GA data into google sheets via supermetrics and then build
automated reports to suit my needs from there

------
forkinspace
Still a paid service as far as I know. Plus you still need to manually add
data charts to the spreadsheet?

